# XCDroast - device not found



## gripek (Aug 17, 2009)

Hi,

I install "XCDroast" and run him, but program don't found any device.

I have DVD-RW PIONEER Device on /dev/acd0.

But when I add this patch manually, I see again "Device Not Found!"

This is my dmesg:

```
[gripek@freebsd ~]$ dmesg | grep acd0
acd0: DVDR <PIONEER DVD-RW DVR-110D/1.17> at ata1-master UDMA66
[gripek@freebsd ~]$
```

Where is a problem?

Thanks!


----------



## graudeejs (Aug 17, 2009)

> X-CD-roast is an X11 based CD-burner.  You can burn Audio and Data
> CD-ROMs.  It can be used to extract data and audio tracks.
> You can format CD-RWs, create ISO images, burn ISO images, and many
> other stuff...
> ...




you need to load *atapicam* and maybe *pass* if they aren't build in kernel (by default atapicam isn't build it, don't remember about pass)

```
kldload atapicam
```

if you want to be able to run it as user, read
http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=1195
starting with:


> To make it all happen you need:



you will need to configure xcdroast to use */dev/cd0*

EDIT:
sysutils/xcdroast seems interesting to me, I guess i'll have to try it


----------



## gripek (Aug 17, 2009)

Hmm... I get this problem... 

I run xcdroast on normal user, but when I start program with "sudo xcdroast" then all work's fine - device Found 

... why I don't read CAREFULLY documentation for first step...


----------



## graudeejs (Aug 17, 2009)

because you (as normal user) don't have permissions to write to /dev/cd0 or /dev/pass0

Read again, carefully
in /etc/devfs.conf root:users can be replaced with any other user:group entry you like (just telling you so, you understand that does root:users mean)



P.S.
No one will try to help you if you don't want to learn 
FreeBSD is for people who want to learn.


----------



## gripek (Aug 17, 2009)

Thanks killasmurf86 

I want to learn and I learn this system 
But on this day I have so bad fettle and I leave behind on documentatnion on website project ;/

FreeBSD is great for learn


----------

